# How to take screen shot in xolo Q 1000 opus



## vijju6091 (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys as the title suggest please let me know.
device is not rooted


----------



## mojojojo (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe pressing the power button and volume down button simultaneously would do it on Q1000 opus as well.


----------



## vijju6091 (Mar 7, 2014)

tried it many times but nothing happened


----------



## satinder (Mar 8, 2014)

In Micromax,
for Screebshot is:
Press
*Power Button & - (Volume Down) button*.

Keep it for 3 seconds atleast until You get a notification of Screen Shot in any form.


According to a User at  GSM ARENA:
"Hello, if u want to take a screen shot then press lock button given right side and on the same time low volume button.....U will get a notification of screen shot ... "
Source: *www.gsmarena.com/xolo_q1000_opus-reviews-5906.php


If this is does not work,
try:

*Power Button & + (Volume Up button*.

or

*Power Button & Volume Button Both*

*Press Simultaneously for 3-4 seconds
not just for a Flick of Second.*

In Samsung it works as :
Press 
Power Button &  Menu Button simultaneously for 3 seconds.


----------



## vijju6091 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks man worked. actually i pressed both the button with (volume Up + Down) + Power button for 4-5 sec and it took screenshot 
thanks man


----------

